# F-Secure Antivirus 2013 6 Monate



## Kubiac (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Pcgh,

ich habe ganz brav die Registrierungsseite geöffnet und meine E-Mail Adresse und Namen eingegeben.
Doch auch nach einer Woche ist noch kein Key von F-Secure in meinem Postfach angekommen. Spam-Ordner ist auch leer.
Was läuft da schief??


----------



## WuBomber411 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi Kubiac,

du müsstest nach der "Registrierung" auf der Seite von F-Secure, eigentlich eine E-Mail mit einem Link zur F-Secure*.exe erhalten haben.
Nach der installation ist diese Version dann auch automatisch für 6 Monate freigeschaltet! (Bei "Meine Abonnements anzeigen" kann man's überprüfen)

MfG Wu


----------



## Kubiac (15. Oktober 2012)

Habe bis heute keine E-Mail bekommen.
Mit zwei Adressen habe ich es versucht.


----------



## WuBomber411 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, bei mir hatte es keine 5min gedauert! Hab web.de benutzt.


----------



## Kubiac (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe eine live.de Adresse verwendet. Ein paar Tage später mit einer imail.de Adresse.


----------



## dirtyoetker (16. Oktober 2012)

Lief bei mir einwandfrei. nach 2min war die email da


----------



## Kubiac (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja hat bei mir jetzt auch innerhalb einiger Minuten geklappt. 
Musste eine web.de Adresse vervenden.
Meine anderen Adressen mag F-Secure wohl nicht.


----------



## WuBomber411 (16. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht sind ja deine anderen Adressen, nicht "Secure" genug!^^ 
Aber jetzt geht's ja. Hätte sonst auch nur noch web.de oder gmx als "Tipp" gehabt.


----------



## Kubiac (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja wer weiß.


----------



## grubsnek (11. November 2012)

Ich wollte mir gerade F-Secure von der DVD installieren, jetzt steht da, dass ich Seite 6 und 7 im Heft lesen soll, um zu erfahren, wie ich es für 6 Monate freischalte. Die Ausgabe habe ich aber schon weggeworfen. Auf welcher Inet Seite muss ich mich registrieren?


----------



## Kubiac (11. November 2012)

www.f-secure.com/pcgames


----------



## grubsnek (11. November 2012)

Danke, hat geklappt


----------



## pedi (11. November 2012)

ja, läuft einwandfrei.


----------

